# Legaler Bikepark in Weiden in Planung!!!



## freakrider08 (11. Januar 2009)

Sers
wir sind zurzeit dabei, nen legalen Bikepark in Weiden zu erschaffen.
Waren schon bei der Stadt:Grundstück würden sie stellen, Verein hätten wir auch schon (wegen der Versicherung),Problem ist noch: Sponsoren für nen Architekten usw.Wer Bock hat mitzuhelfen oder überhaupt Interesse hat bitte
melden ,denn umso mehr wir sind umso mehr Mühe macht sich die Stadt. Keep the rubber side down


----------



## Swinger4way (26. Januar 2009)

Servus

Ich würd da sehr gern mithelfen ich selber komm aus schnaittenbach würd mich echt freuen wenn da was draus würde!
Meld dich mal.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr-dh-sh (26. Januar 2009)

hey servus !
wohne 3km weg von freihung wois net ob du des kennst....und was soll des denn für ein bikepark werden ?!
freeride oder dirt ?!
fahre beides und würde auch wenn ihr hilfe braucht mithelfen


----------



## freakrider08 (27. Januar 2009)

zuerst wirds mal mit northshores denk ich,später kommen dann schon noch dirthügel, wenn wir nen bagger und dirt kriegen.
In 1-2 Wochen gibts mehr Infos!


----------



## Klabauterman (28. Januar 2009)

bin natürlich a dabei...


----------



## Magister (6. Februar 2009)

Ich wär auch dabei


----------



## Downchiller09 (19. April 2009)

Ich wäre auch dabei ist doch klar . Komme aus Weiden un wünschte mir schon lange dort iwas wo man richtig abrocken kann 
wer lust hat kann mich im ICQ adden 

MfG Steve


----------



## Slikjumper (19. April 2009)

Coole Sache wenn ihr ne nothshore baut, aba wie kommt ihr den wieder rauf? habt ihr nen lift oda so?


----------



## Downchiller09 (20. April 2009)

ich weißes erlich gesagt nicht wie sie das machen wollen aber ich hätte nun einen architekten der das alles kostenlos machen würde !!!
er hat auch den bikepark osternohe entworfen un würde nun uns auch einen in weiden hinbauen denn ich habe gehört es wird noch ein architekt gesucht und soo bin ich halt einmal nach osternohe gefahren un hab mit ihm gesprochen un er steht auch voll hinter der sache er sagt nur wir sollten einen verein gründen wegen der versicherung und so weiter .....

tolle sache würd ich sagen 

MfG steve


----------



## littledevil (20. April 2009)

Lift gibts doch keinen, oder? Wüsste net mal nen Hügel


----------



## Downchiller09 (21. April 2009)

mh ja vllt ja mitterhöll oder soo oder vielleicht bauen se ja auch einen  
man kann ja nie wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slikjumper (21. April 2009)

Also wenn es der Architekt von Osternohe war/ist, dann hab ich da glaub ich schonmal was über ihn gelesn in der MTB rider. Da war er schonmal baumeister des monats.


----------



## Downchiller09 (21. April 2009)

jo also wir brauchen Leute man 
viele Leute biker aus weiden un den Architekten weil wenn des stimmt das nur noch der Architekt fehlt dann hab ich ihn gefunden jeah . dann brauchen wir leute um zum Bürgermeister zu gehn man des wird bestimmt geil ey  
na was sagta dazu das ich ein gfunna hab ders soga gratis machen dad


----------



## nicerguy (28. April 2009)

Hey Jungs, ich hab schon mit einem Elternteil geredet (in Osternohe) und weiss bescheid über euer Vorhaben. Meldet euch doch mal bei mir unter [email protected] und wir können mal schauen was geht. Gruß Alex


----------



## fox2000 (30. April 2009)

Hi Leute,
unter der Adresse
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=39
findet Ihr ein grosses Dokument, was es bei der Planung eines Bikeparks alles zu beachten gibt. Recht lesenswert.


----------



## fox2000 (30. April 2009)

...und die Skiliftanlage auf der Mitterhöll mit dem tollen Gelände würde sich anbieten. Fragt mal bei der DJK Weiden an.


----------



## freakrider08 (1. Mai 2009)

wir haben schon den Lothar vom VC Corona gefragt der kennt nämlich den Inhaber vom Lift in Mitterhöll, aber ich warte noch auf den Rückruf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox2000 (1. Mai 2009)

freakrider08 schrieb:


> wir haben schon den Lothar vom VC Corona gefragt der kennt nämlich den Inhaber vom Lift in Mitterhöll, aber ich warte noch auf den Rückruf



Den Inhaber zu kennen ist schon mal gut. Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall vieeeelll Erfolg. Ein Bikepark auf der Mitterhöll wäre auch für die Region eine gute Möglichkeit Touristen anzulocken. Auch könntet ihr am Hölltaler Hof (Gaststätte am Skilift) mal nachfragen. Die sind sicher auch an Umsatz interessiert und Biker haben viel Hunger und Durst ;-). Ich weiss, dass die DJK Weiden im Winter den Skilift innehat. Willi Seifert ist der Ansprechpartner in der Sparte Ski und weiss bestimmt viel über den Skilift. Fragt da auch mal an.

Ähm, in jedem Fall braucht Ihr Sponsoren und Fürsprecher. Bildet doch ein Sponsoren-Suchteam und fragt bei den einschlägigen Fahrradläden in Weiden und grossen Firmen nach.


----------



## freakrider08 (3. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Tipps, ich werde schauen was ich machen kann


----------



## DonPhilippe (12. Mai 2009)

Witzig, Lothar wohnt bei mir ums Eck... Hab den thread jetzt erst gesehen. 

Wie weit ist das ganze denn bisher gediehen? Gibts schon was konkretes zu vermelden?


----------



## TeemitRum (9. Juni 2009)

up...

interessiert mich auch


----------



## Klabauterman (14. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub s gibt noch nichts neues 
glaub a langsam nimmer,dass des doch noch was wird oder wenn dann vllt nur n dirtpark :-X


----------



## JoCo (14. Juni 2009)

Hmm vll. is er schon in Planung!


----------



## KtmRider (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo geiles vorhaben. Ich wäre auch dabei, aber zurzeit hab ich selber a problem 
Wohn in wiesau ist hald ned weit weg, wäre scho ne geile sache.


----------



## gambler66 (10. Oktober 2009)

Servus.Finde eure Idee geil.Fahre selber ein Scott Gambler.Frage:Wo soll die Strecke genau hin.Komme aus Luhe.


----------



## freakrider08 (10. Oktober 2009)

Interesse wär zwar da, aber die Stadt will nicht:-( .Dauert vielleicht noch ne Zeit, aber irgendwann müssen die was machen ,weil die illegalen Strecken werden immer mehr.Also die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben;-)Ride on


----------



## _arGh_ (11. Oktober 2009)

was meint sie denn konkret, also die stadt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakrider08 (12. Oktober 2009)

Die meinen wir bräuchten unbedingt einen Architekten und Sponsoren um den zu bezahlen,ohne überhaupt zu wissen welches Grundstück in Frage kommen könnte.Wär grundsätzlich auch möglich ,aber wir als Schüler können das nicht alleine organisieren,wir wollten einfach nur ein Grundstück wo wir uns selber was hinschaufeln dürfen,aber die wollen des dann gleich wieder auf die große Tour machen, sodass des auch Geld bringt,oder am besten garnicht,weil des macht nur Arbeit also geben die uns Zeug vor ,des wir sowieso nicht schaffen können und schon sind se uns los...


----------



## _arGh_ (12. Oktober 2009)

architekten?

haben die überhaput verstanden, worums euch dabei geht?


----------



## Rofl_Wolle (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke nicht!! Wie schwachsinnig ist es denn bitte einen Architekten zu angachieren bevor man ein GrundstÃ¼ck hat. Man plant ja mit dem GrundstÃ¼ck und holt das beste aus der Umgebung raus um so wenig wie mÃ¶glich zu zerstÃ¶ren und um zu schaufeln. Ich bau doch auch kein Haus bevor ich nicht weiÃ wo ichâs hinstelle. Ich finde es schade dass man uns nicht unterstÃ¼tzt bzw. sie mÃ¼ssten uns ja nicht mal unterstÃ¼tzen sie mÃ¼ssten uns ja nur mal etwas entgegenkommen. Finde so was echt schade!!!


GruÃ Wolle


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. Oktober 2009)

Habt Ihr Euch denn evtl. schon mal an den Sportreporter der örtlichen Zeitung gewendet ob er vielleicht mal unter die Arme greift? Was ist mit Fahrradläden, Euren Eltern, älteren Bikern usw.? Turn- oder Sportverein?

Kommt die Anfrage/Wunsch korrekt gestellt von einer ernst zu nehmenden Person oder Organisation sollten die Leute von der Stadt auch bereit sein sich zu informieren und eine qualifizierte Aussage machen zu können.


----------



## bedda (20. Oktober 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=427444


vielleicht interessierts jemanden da dies ja nicht all zu weit weg is....


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Oktober 2009)

Da sieht man mal wieder, wie stur manche Leute sind.
Ständig über die Jugend schimpfen, dass die nur saufen, rauchen, etc...
aber wenn mal junge Leute etwas gutes auf die Beine stellen wollen, wird diesen durch unnötiges Zeug das Erreichen ihrer Ziele verbaut....
Echt schade...

Hätte auch riesiges Interesse an nem Bikepark in der Nähe, Weiden ist halt nur 30Km von mir weg.
Wär echt ne saucoole Sache.
Und wenn Alex von 88Inch den Park gestaltet, kanns nur geil werden.
In Osternohe hat er nämlich nen klasse Park hingestellt. 

Gruß


----------



## saint79 (6. November 2009)

bin zur Zeit dran einen Park zu organisieren beim Fahrenberg nähe Weiden. Da ist zumindest schon mal a Lift weil in Weiden wo ? glaub kaum das die Stadt nen Lift sponsert


----------



## Felger (9. November 2009)

bikeparks wären doch ideal für mittelgebirgslift! schnee zum skien gibts eigentlich nur noch für 2 tage im jahr. warum springen da eigentlich nicht mehr auf den sommersport auf?


----------



## Voltage_FR (9. November 2009)

So haben wir auch schon gedacht, gäbe im Lkr. Amberg-Sulzbach auch mehrere Lifte, die ideal dafür wären.
Schauen wir mal, vllt finden sich doch noch 1-2 Gemeinden, die ihre Lifte auf Sommerbetrieb umstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmamalabier (16. November 2009)

Fänd ich super.
Bin aus Schwandorf, und nicht der einzige da 
Was habt ihr euch für Ausmaße vorgestellt?
Eine Strecke? Ab zwei würd sichs für mich rentiern xD
Sowas wie Osternohe wär geil


----------



## schieber95 (16. November 2009)

bin sofort dabei , wann sollsn losgehen ?

wohne in der nähe von schwarzenfeld


----------



## saint79 (16. November 2009)

der planer von osternohe ist schon im Boot. Berg hat direkte abfahrt 800 m ist echt breit flache und steile Parts sind a dabei und die gemeinde und Landrat wie Lieftbetreiber sind alles aber nicht abgeneigt. ende des Monats Anfang Dez.  es beim Gemeinderat und Skiverein vorgetragen. Wenn da dann alles Passt sind nur noch die üblichen Hürden Sponsoren und Ämter, aber da sind ma mal zuversichtlich a paar zuverlässige Partner hab ich ja schon.


----------



## holmamalabier (17. November 2009)




----------



## saint79 (24. November 2009)

Hallo ich bins mal wieder die Tage bis zur genehmigung werden weniger.
Diese Woche ist Stadtrat und Gemeinderat Sitzung. Dann Große Besprechung mit allen Betroffenen Ämtern und Gemeinden, dem Alex und mir. und wenn da alles klappt heists los. Meld mich wieder wenns neues gibt.


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. November 2009)

Na dann drück ma mal die Daumen, dass alles gut geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## headbussa (10. Dezember 2009)

hallo 
komme auch aus weiden hatte den sommer mit paar kumples nen trail bei der ketonia gebaut den wir leider wieder abreissen mussten . 
aber sind grad mit der stadt im gespräch und die wollen uns ein gebiet geben um legal was reinzubauen 
eins wurde uns schon vorgeschlagen, wäre aber bei tripbach, was natürlich nicht so toll is da es eigentlich nur mit dem auto zu erreichen is. bekommen jetzte evtl was am fischerberg was natülich top wäre

also wenn es leute gibt die bock haben dann mit hinzulangen damit schnell wieder ein guter trail entsteht 
kann sich hier mal melden [email protected]



a


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. Dezember 2009)

cool, obwohl ich aus der oberpfalz komme ist osternohe näher - aber werde mal mim herrn 8 zoll vorbeikommen beim bauen...

was ist den alles geplant?


----------



## WoodGhost (11. Dezember 2009)

@headbussa, hab euch heuer im Sommer schon paar mal dort rumlungern sehen. ich denke das ihr das wart?!


----------



## headbussa (11. Dezember 2009)

mh rein soll alles was spass macht ( kicker, drops, steilkurven, anlieger, northshore, step up ,usw)


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. Dezember 2009)

wie viele strecken, und welche arten?
kicker kann man auch auf die straße stellen......


----------



## headbussa (12. Dezember 2009)

strecken lol. nee soll nur ein flowiger trail werden der spass macht  wie man es aus den diversen videos kennt.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. Dezember 2009)

an lift gibts aber??


----------



## headbussa (12. Dezember 2009)

nee


----------



## bozz (13. Dezember 2009)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> an lift gibts aber??




geil... lass nen hometrail mit lift am fischerberg bauen... das wird die stadt freuen 


its all about flow... lift ist unwichtig


----------

